# Gonzaga vs. Texas Tech game thread



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gonzaga Bulldogs 28-4, West Coast Conference

Coach: Mark Few









Starting Lineup:





































Derek Raivio, Erroll Knight, Adam Morrison, J.P. Batista, Ronny Turiaf

Texas Tech Red Raiders 21-10, Big 12 Conference

Coach: Robert Montgomery Knight









Starting Lineup:





































Ronald Ross, Jarrius Jackson, Martin Zeno, Damir Suljagic, Devonne Giles


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Let's go Gonzaga!! We canw in this game. Morrison and Turif need to have another soild game and lets hope they don't give up as many 3 pointers!!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

A well played half by Gonzaga and they have a 9 point lead. Let's hope they can keep it up!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Big game for my bracket pool! I have them going to the Final Four, and everyone else in my bracket pool has them losing to Tech in the 2nd round. They are up 9 right now, and have looked very good. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Had them advancing over Tech and losing to Wake so that could happen..

Nice start for the 'Zags today.. Knight and Morrison are doin the scoring while Turiaf is doing the boarding.. Meanwhile, Raivio still hasnt gotten going..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Look for Raivio to have a big second half, he's been in foul trouble.....Morrison will take this game over......


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If Tech cant keep Turiaf and Batista from getting the ball down low so deep this things going to be over fast...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I have Tech vs Wake and Wake advancing GO TT


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Raivio is just crapping the bed. Ross is absolutely killing him.

Only reason this game is still close is because A. Morrison is a legitmate stud.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

damn, should've go with a 2 to tie the game....


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

TTU wins, down by what, 13 at one point?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

stupidest play in college basketball just screwed the Zags..stupid falling out of bounds and calling a timeout. PLease NCAA get that the hell out of basketball. Oh well, Zags choke again, what else is new :whoknows: ?


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Can we have a rule that Gonzaga has to get to the Sweet 16 again before they get seeded above #8? This is getting ridiculous, they are part of my "SEC Rule" - teams never to pick to advance, no matter what.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

NOOOOO!! Zags lose!!!  :curse: :curse:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Look for Raivio to have a big second half, he's been in foul trouble.....Morrison will take this game over......


Ravio just isn't good enough to have a big half in a big game. Dude needs some serious work on his game. He took so many bad shots in the game. His pull up 3's had no shot at going in because he doesn't go to a complete stop and his body keeps going toward the hoop while he is shooting. Morrison played a like stud though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Ravio just isn't good enough to have a big half in a big game. Dude needs some serious work on his game. He took so many bad shots in the game. His pull up 3's had no shot at going in because he doesn't go to a complete stop and his body keeps going toward the hoop while he is shooting. Morrison played a like stud though.



i'd give the starting job next year to someone else besides raivio. lets not just single him out. i thought except for knight and morrison they were all off on their game.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Gonzaga choked, plain and simple. I have a feeling we aren't gonna see zagsfan around here anymore...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

rainman said:


> i'd give the starting job next year to someone else besides raivio. lets not just single him out. i thought except for knight and morrison they were all off on their game.


He'd still be starting for me, I am just saying he needs work. He'll only be a JR next year. He should become friends with the weight room though. Free Throws lost it for the Zags and Turiaf didn't help out the cause. This sucks I was really pulling for the Zags and not just because I picked them.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Gonzaga choked, plain and simple. I have a feeling we aren't gonna see zagsfan around here anymore...


i'm a big zags fan and i'm not going away. i think not being able to hit freethrows is a major flaw. they should have buried tech when they had the chance. turiaf really saw his stock drop in the last couple of games. morrison if he were smart would go to the pros. its dissapointing for us zags fans. i'll take my beatdown now.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Ravio isn't good, takes horriable shots, not strong. I hope Jeremy Pargo ends up at gonzaga so he can start insted of ravio, or P-Mac. Free Throws also caused Gonzaga the game. why didn't Mark Few play David Pendergraft?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Ravio isn't good, takes horriable shots, not strong. I hope Jeremy Pargo ends up at gonzaga so he can start insted of ravio, or P-Mac. Free Throws also caused Gonzaga the game. why didn't Mark Few play David Pendergraft?


i said the same thing to my son(zags grad). where was pendergraft, he seems to be able to make plays. didnt you think batista was off this week.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Gonzaga choked, plain and simple. I have a feeling we aren't gonna see zagsfan around here anymore...


VincentVega has gone into hiding as well. I bet they both show up a few days from now though.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

rainman said:


> i said the same thing to my son(zags grad). where was pendergraft, he seems to be able to make plays. didnt you think batista was off this week.



On atleast 4 defensive plays I saw Batista not even try to block the defender going in for the lay up. David Pendergraft would of been able to give morrison a rest and he is a scrappy player. Next Year Gonzaga is going to be extremly Deep if Adam Morrison doesn't leave for the NBA. They will be two deep at every position.

PG - Derek Ravio/P-Mac(Better than Ravio)/Nanthan Doudney
SG - Eroll Knight/Jeremy Pargo/Nanthan Doudney
SF - Adam Morrison/David Pendergraft
PF - Sean Mallon/Josh Heytvelt(who is better than Mallon)
C - J.P. Batista/Calum Macloud


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ghost said:


> On atleast 4 defensive plays I saw Batista not even try to block the defender going in for the lay up. David Pendergraft would of been able to give morrison a rest and he is a scrappy player. Next Year Gonzaga is going to be extremly Deep if Adam Morrison doesn't leave for the NBA. They will be two deep at every position.
> 
> PG - Derek Ravio/P-Mac(Better than Ravio)/Nanthan Doudney
> SG - Eroll Knight/Jeremy Pargo/Nanthan Doudney
> ...


something tells me if someone like the trailblazers gives morrison a promise that they will take him in the top 10 then he will leave. i know all about campus life there but its a business and he probably would be wise to look into it.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> VincentVega has gone into hiding as well. I bet they both show up a few days from now though.



where's hong kong phooey, i think we need to put an all points bulletin out on some of these guys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thank you Texas Tech :worship:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow, thanks Gonzaga. My bracket is completely screwed now. They had that game in the bag and completely choked. Morrison played a good game, but god they couldn't hit an outside shot. Raivio and Batista didn't show up for this game, and free throws put the dagger in them at the end.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank god I won't have to look at that Raivio kid anymore!! :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Adam Morrison is a choke artist*


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> *Adam Morrison is a choke artist*


explain


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

had gonzaga in my elite 8 :curse:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> *Adam Morrison is a choke artist*


He kept Gonzaga in the game. He scored like 14 of the 28 or 30 points Gonzaga had in the half. He battled inside and made sure to score each time. Sure, he missed that three that would have gave them the lead(I think), but sometimes shots just don't fall. He had a good look, and it was a good shot, and that is all you can ask for. He stepped up when it mattered for Gonzaga and made the plays to keep them in a situation to win. Just because he didn't hit that last three, doesn't mean he is a choke artist.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think Texas Tech will be the team I'm pulling for this year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

All you people who are ragging on Raivio are plain idiots....He is one of the main reasons we were as good of a team as we were this year.....He's a sophmore this year in his first year that he actually got some significant playing time.....How many turnovers did he have? 

He will get his oppurtunity to redeem himself the next couple years in the tournament....He has been trying to put the pounds on since his senior year in high school, him and his two brothers are both really skinny....The metabolism in their family is horrible....But this is besides the point, are lone senior Turiaf played horrible....He missed clutch free throws that he should of made and we wouldnt have to be talking about this loss right now.....

Out with the old and in with the new, I'm anxious for Heytfelt to come in and play next year....

Its a sad day for me....Syracuse, Alabama and Kansas fans feel my pain on this one.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> *Adam Morrison is a choke artist*


Watch some college basketball, and then get back to me.....


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> All you people who are ragging on Raivio are plain idiots....He is one of the main reasons we were as good of a team as we were this year.....He's a sophmore this year in his first year that he actually got some significant playing time.....How many turnovers did he have?
> 
> He will get his oppurtunity to redeem himself the next couple years in the tournament....He has been trying to put the pounds on since his senior year in high school, him and his two brothers are both really skinny....The metabolism in their family is horrible....But this is besides the point, are lone senior Turiaf played horrible....He missed clutch free throws that he should of made and we wouldnt have to be talking about this loss right now.....
> 
> ...


sad day for all zags fans but i cant stick up for raivio, he may be a great kid so i dont want to rag on him but he just isnt the calber of athlete that is going to lead a team deep in the tournament. he had plenty of help today though. i thought our bigs were too lackidasical.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rainman said:


> sad day for all zags fans but i cant stick up for raivio, he may be a great kid so i dont want to rag on him but he just isnt the calber of athlete that is going to lead a team deep in the tournament. he had plenty of help today though. i thought our bigs were too lackidasical.


Once again he was a sophmore.....and has been playing pretty much 40 minutes a game all year....Few needs to learn how to give him a breather......

People can blame Raivio all they want, but he wasnt the one who missed free throws at the end of the game or turned the ball over......

Free throws decided this game....Simple as that....


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Good Job Texas Tech.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Good Job Texas Tech.


Good job Texas.......wait a minute.....


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Gonzaga chokes again 

"Duke of Washington" sure they're not even the best performing team in the state the past two years


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> *Adam Morrison is a choke artist*


Huh? Over the last 13 minutes of the game, Morrison scored all but 3 of Gonzaga's points. And you say _Morrison_ choked? :jawdrop:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If Morrison comes back, they are perhaps a top 5 team at the beginning of next year.


----------



## Erique (Mar 17, 2005)

So the Zags just choked? You can't give credit where credit is due? Tech played a hell of a game and they are ballers.

GUNS UP RED RAIDERS!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

sboydell said:


> Gonzaga chokes again
> 
> "Duke of Washington" sure they're not even the best performing team in the state the past two years


they've been better than washington the last two years. they've actually won 7 in a row against the dawgs. i dont look at it as choking i just see 19 and 20 year olds not getting the job done. morrison misses a 3 that could have won it and some moron says he choked. morrison carried them through the conferance tournament and almost singlehandedly won the thursday game and nearly carried them on his shoulders against tech.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> If Morrison comes back, they are perhaps a top 5 team at the beginning of next year.


*This may be true, but I just don't see Gonzaga ever getting to a Final Four to legitimize being a top 5 team....*


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

rainman said:


> where's hong kong phooey, i think we need to put an all points bulletin out on some of these guys.


Probably hunkered down wtaching each game 2-3 times on his tapes. :biggrin: 

Where's Amareca, what happened to LB23FutureGoat or whatever his name was.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *This may be true, but I just don't see Gonzaga ever getting to a Final Four to legitimize being a top 5 team....*


they just dont get the top recruits to go further in the tournament(in my opinion). the state of washington has produced some great highschoolers over the last 4 or 5 years;luke ridnour,curtis borchardt,aaron brooks,marvin williams,martell webster,jon brockman,micah downs and the zags havent got any of them. they lucked out with turiaf ouf of france and adam morrison out of spokane but in his case he was a 6-4 player in h.s. who has grown like 3 or 4 inches since he's got there. they pretty much cant get out of the mid-major category. they've done pretty darn well considering.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Once again he was a sophmore.....and has been playing pretty much 40 minutes a game all year....Few needs to learn how to give him a breather......
> 
> People can blame Raivio all they want, but he wasnt the one who missed free throws at the end of the game or turned the ball over......
> 
> Free throws decided this game....Simple as that....



Ravio didn't miss the free throws but he did shot bad, if he would of been the shooter youclaim he is then Gonzaga would of been in a lot better shape. His outside shooting dissapeared just like Blake Stepp.



rainman said:


> they just dont get the top recruits to go further in the tournament(in my opinion). the state of washington has produced some great highschoolers over the last 4 or 5 years;luke ridnour,curtis borchardt,aaron brooks,marvin williams,martell webster,jon brockman,micah downs and the zags havent got any of them. they lucked out with turiaf ouf of france and adam morrison out of spokane but in his case he was a 6-4 player in h.s. who has grown like 3 or 4 inches since he's got there. they pretty much cant get out of the mid-major category. they've done pretty darn well considering.


Recruting is getting easier and easier every year thou. Pargo IMO is a Top 50 recruit and Larry Gurganious is a steal. As long as Mark Few is the coach at Gonzaga they will always have a good team.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ghost said:


> Ravio didn't miss the free throws but he did shot bad, if he would of been the shooter youclaim he is then Gonzaga would of been in a lot better shape. His outside shooting dissapeared just like Blake Stepp.
> 
> 
> 
> Recruting is getting easier and easier every year thou. Pargo IMO is a Top 50 recruit and Larry Gurganious is a steal. As long as Mark Few is the coach at Gonzaga they will always have a good team.



You going to let one bad shooting game dictate how good a shooter is? thats foolish.....

Redshirt freshman Josh Heytlvelt will be the best big man Gonzaga has ever had....Even better then Turiaf.....


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> You going to let one bad shooting game dictate how good a shooter is? thats foolish.....
> 
> Redshirt freshman Josh Heytlvelt will be the best big man Gonzaga has ever had....Even better then Turiaf.....



Actually had had horriable games in both NCAA Tournment games this year. It's possible that Josh Heytlvelt will be better than turiaf but i highly doubt that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ghost said:


> Actually had had horriable games in both NCAA Tournment games this year. It's possible that Josh Heytlvelt will be better than turiaf but i highly doubt that.


Okay, two games? 

The guy shot nearly 50% from 3's this year.....Your going to let two games in his first NCAA tournament (that he actually got playing time) dictate whether he is a good shooter or not....Your foolish.....

Heytfelt is a dead on three point shooter and is 6'11", his post moves are regarded as better than some NBA players and the kid just turned 18.....


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Okay, two games?
> 
> The guy shot nearly 50% from 3's this year.....Your going to let two games in his first NCAA tournament (that he actually got playing time) dictate whether he is a good shooter or not....Your foolish.....
> 
> Heytfelt is a dead on three point shooter and is 6'11", his post moves are regarded as better than some NBA players and the kid just turned 18.....



I never said he was a bad shooter but I did say he was a bad shooter in the NCAA Tournment.


----------

